# Deep-Fried Shrimp Toast



## Timothy (Jan 11, 2012)

This is an awesome hors d' oeuvre. If accompanied by a clear soup or broth, or even with only tea,  these toast squares are very, very good.


To make 16 pieces:

1/2 pound fresh shrimp in their shells.
4 slices of homemade bread. Sourdough bread works very well.
2 tablespoons of pork fat.
4 peeled fresh water chestnuts or rinsed, drained canned water chestnuts.
1 tablespoon Rice wine or pale dry sherry
1 teaspoon of salt
1 egg, lightly beaten.
2 tablespoons of cornstarch
3 cups of peanut oil or your favorite high heat cooling oil
Cilantro leaves

Prepare ahead:
Shell the shrimp and devein them.
Chop the shrimp until they are reduced to a fine pulp-like mass.
Trim the crusts from the bread and cut into quarters or triangles.
Chop the pork fa and water chestnuts together as fine as possible, and, in a small bowl, combine them with the shrimp. 
Add the wine, salt, lightly beaten egg and the cornstarch.
Mix until a paste is formed.
Spread an equal amount of the shrimp mix onto the bread pieces, mounding slightly in the center of each piece.
For decoration, press some cilantro leaf into the middle of each piece.

To cook:
Preheat the oven to 250F. Pour 3 cups of oil into a 12 inch wok or large deep fryer and heat oil to 375F. 

Shrimp side down, drop in the bread squares a few at a time (the filling will not fall off). 

Fry for about one minute, then gently turn them over in the fat and fry for one minute longer until the bread and shrimp topping are golden brown.

Then turn them one more time and continue frying for one more minute.
Drain on paper towels to absorb some of the cooking oil.

Serve on a heated platter as an appetizer or with a clear broth or soup.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 11, 2012)

That sounds really delicious.  And not that I would go to the trouble when I can get them already skinned and canned, where do you find fresh water chestnuts?  I don't think I've ever seen them "on the hoof."


----------



## Timothy (Jan 11, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> That sounds really delicious. And not that I would go to the trouble when I can get them already skinned and canned, where do you find fresh water chestnuts? I don't think I've ever seen them "on the hoof."


 

The Asian market I go to has them. I usually get the canned.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 11, 2012)

Can this be made in my food processor?


----------



## Timothy (Jan 11, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Can this be made in my food processor?


 
As long as you don't process it to death, I see no problem with that.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2012)

shrimp toasts are one of those things that are incredibly delicious if cooked in fresh oil at the right temp and served straight away, or disgusting sponges of oil when it's done wrong.

thanks for the recipe, tim. copied snd saved for a future attempt. shrimp and water chestnuts are a great combo. one of myfavourite chinesr appys are shrimp and w.c. wrapped in bacon and grilled.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> shrimp toasts are one of those things that are incredibly delicious if cooked in fresh oil at the right temp and served straight away, or disgusting sponges of oil when it's done wrong.
> 
> thanks for the recipe, tim. copied snd saved for a future attempt. shrimp and water chestnuts are a great combo. one of myfavourite chinesr appys are shrimp and w.c. wrapped in bacon and grilled.


 
I could eat shrimp toast until I bust, Tom. Love the stuff! I've had it a few times that were nasty, oily, soggy things. It must be crisp!


----------

